# Underwater GoPro with zoom?



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a nikon D90, but I don't want to spend a fortune on getting an underwater case for it. 
I like the GoPro, but it does not have zooming..... 
I want to take underwater videos, not just my tank, but snorkeling both fresh and saltwater. 
Any recommendations? Does anyone have any experience with Nikon AW110?

Thanks!


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

GoPro is your most cost effective bet. The Hero 3s do a great job underwater in the case, but a red filter might be needed (the same goes for any camera).

I haven't used the AW110, but I can't imagine it having better video quality as a Hero 3.


----------



## HubertEutsler (Aug 5, 2013)

go pro is sensational brand to deal with , i use it regularly do u prefer using it or not..


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks! I dont have anything against GoPro... I am just looking for something with zoom.... GoPro is probably the best action camera out there today..... so if I don't find any "workaround" I am going to get a GoPro....


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

The gopro has a "zoom" feature, but its probably not what you're looking for, and you probably know about it already. The FOV can be changed from Wide, Medium, or Narrow, but you have to stop recording and fiddle with it for abit. The nice thing is that there's truly no loss in resolution with the way that FOV is handled by the camera.

Sorry I can't think of anything more useful. You could always put your D90 in a BIG ziploc bag and pray :tongue:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You could do 2.4k and do a digital zoom. Wouldn't be as fast of a frame rate, but you would still have 1080p.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i use the nikon aw100. At $200, it is very inexpensive and does a great job. This is what I use for the videos on all my presentations, and what many of the guys who go diving in Malawi use for their video documentation.


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks all! I think I have figured out what my wife is going to "surprise" me with a b'day gift this month... So.... I will be posting my tanks underwater video/photos next month with a Gopro..... (If I guessed right) LOL.... time will tell


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

I do a fair amount of underwater dive videos and went through the same dilemma.

Housing for a decent Dslr:1.5-2k
Go pro: $500 with all the trimmings ( float backed rounded lens 300ft box hero2 on a pole with small light).

I'm very pleased with the rig, and they do make high quality lighting rigs for the gopros if you are at depth and really want the colors to pop. No zoom, but I imagine you will want a high end rig to pull off quality zoom on a dive.

Here is my very first video I ever took with gropro, 20-60ft shore dive San Diego La Jolla Cove. I knew NOTHING, so imagine much better results than this for $500. Recorded at 1080, shown at 380.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=QbGk3CORBfk


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

pretty sick video. sounds even more fun in person! I want a gopro so badly :\ but I wonder what the hell i would even record. maybe just dunk it in my fish tank hahaha


----------



## HubertEutsler (Aug 5, 2013)

go pro is the best reputed brand to use, i liked it a lot its just amazing here...


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

I know it's going to be a GoPro, I just hope it is GoPro black  Fingers crossed. Just a few days more....
@Xirxes: Great vid!!


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

If you haven't already, Contour is also a good brand to look at


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

lostraindrop said:


> If you haven't already, Contour is also a good brand to look at


Booooooooooooooo!

Maybe I am biased.... :hihi:


----------



## lostraindrop (Jan 16, 2012)

Da Plant Man said:


> Booooooooooooooo!
> 
> Maybe I am biased.... :hihi:


lol. I know people who both have gopro and contour and would choose contour over gopro, and i know people who love their gopro over contour. I don't have either, and I wouldn't really know what to get for myself if i had the money. Just opening up possibilities since i haven't seen anyone mention it


----------



## ashtricks (Jun 11, 2012)

Well.... I go a GoPro black  Countour really never was an option... mainly it lacks the flexibility and the glass front elementof GoPro black was the winner.


----------

